# Is the second time around any easier??



## rachelha (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello

well I have just asked for an appointment to the pre-pregnancy clinic.  Time to start seriously planning for number 2.  

I wonder if it will be any easier the second time round, will I be able to practice what I have been preaching to all the other new mums?!?


----------



## margie (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't been there Rachel so have no first hand experience. I have heard from others though that labour tends to be shorter with each pregnancy. So maybe.

Goo luck with it all.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 14, 2011)

Every pregnancy is different!

and there's only one way to find out if that's true .......

Good luck!


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Rachel,

Just wanted to wish you luck with the planning of number 2  I will be following how you get on as we are thinking of trying for number 2 ourselves next year. I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible for you.


----------



## Monkey (Nov 14, 2011)

I've no idea, but I'm under pre-conception care for potential number 2 just now, so we can be buddies! Have my 2nd appointment in about 3 weeks.

How old is your little one, and what sort of gap are you hoping for? Christopher is 2y 2m, so we're hoping for no less than 3yrs.


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 15, 2011)

hi i took 8 years for molly and the pregnancy was awful and the birth even more  no problems with graham but i was very nervous  now second time i enjoed my baby a lot more  like everybody sais every pregnancy IS different


----------



## Cate (Nov 19, 2011)

Not really, no.  Sorry.

Although to be fair I was slightly more relaxed second time around - which was just as well as it was a horrendous PG as we were expecting triplets but lost 2 and just have 1 survivor now, he is nearly 2.

We're planning on TTC #3 early next year, I've spoken to all the consultants about it who all seem fairly happy...will have to see what happens 

Did you get your pump btw?  I remember seeing that you ought to have it/be getting it soonish?  If you have, *that* should make things a bit easier as it's really quick to give corrections etc and also calculates IOB for you.


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 21, 2011)

Ohh thats exciting/scary.

Nathaniel will never let me do it a second time, so im a bit envyous lol

Need to hear good stories about a 2nd time , to talk him round x


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a theory that 2nd time round your body's a bit more clued up as to what to do - I had severe PET first time but 2nd time round didn't, and found breast feeding a bit easier too - my body seemed more ready somehow! Both myself & baby were more relaxed & chilled out too, but I don't know how much of that comes down to chance character! The diabetes is still challenging though, & 2nd time round your hands are more full looking after baby number 1, so you've less time to concentrate on your control, which is worth being wary of... I definitely felt more relaxed second time round post birth, ie in the kiddy wrangling aspect of things!  I didn't get pnd 2nd time round either, which was a massive relief - I think it was partly due to not feeling so overwhelmed & clueless! 

All the best,

Twitchy xx


----------



## rachelha (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies.  I have an appointment at the pre-pregnancy clinic on 7th December.  I should get my first post pump hba1c then, fingers crossed it is low enough.  I have started taking folic acid already hopingmwe will getbthemgo ahead.  I think you may be right about struggling for good control more this time round, although I have now got my pump.  I think life (I.e. Nathan) will make it all a bit harder to concentrate on.


----------



## Monkey (Nov 24, 2011)

rachelha said:


> Thanks for all your replies.  I have an appointment at the pre-pregnancy clinic on 7th December.  I should get my first post pump hba1c then, fingers crossed it is low enough.  I have started taking folic acid already hopingmwe will getbthemgo ahead.  I think you may be right about struggling for good control more this time round, although I have now got my pump.  I think life (I.e. Nathan) will make it all a bit harder to concentrate on.



Oooh, I'm back for my 2nd appointment on 8th December. Frustratingly, they wouldn't give me the forms to get bloods done in advance, so I'll have to wait and see if they're happy for us to go ahead.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 8, 2011)

Rachel, how did you get on? I've been back today, and the DSN I saw this time (who's the head honcho) said she'd give us the go ahead with a hba1c under 7%. I'm hoping for 6.5 - 7, so  we'll see when the results are back next week. Gulp.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello, I will get my hba1c back tomorrow, eek!!  I really hope it is an improvement on the previous 9.4, I think it should be.  I also saw a psychiatrist yesterday, I have been seeing him for about 2 years now, about my supposed over concentration on my control.mmhe looked quite horrified when I mentioned baby no. 2.  He thinks I need to really get on top of the pump routine first, or i will turn into a nervous wreck.
I just want to get on with things.  My biological clock is in overdrive.

I hope your hba1c is good enough monkey.  My DSN said she woukd be happy with mine being in the 7s.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2011)

I hope you both get the numbers you need!


----------



## Monkey (Dec 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I hope you both get the numbers you need!



Thank you! Good luck, Rachel - will be thinking of you.


----------



## newbs (Dec 9, 2011)

Hope you got on well today.  Second time round wasn't easier for me in respect of the pregnancy or labour but it was in respect of managing my diabetes as I knew what I was doing/what to expect in terms of insulin requirements etc.  As the others have said, every pregnancy is different so hopefully you will sail though the second time.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 9, 2011)

newbs said:


> Hope you got on well today.  Second time round wasn't easier for me in respect of the pregnancy or labour but it was in respect of managing my diabetes as I knew what I was doing/what to expect in terms of insulin requirements etc.  As the others have said, every pregnancy is different so hopefully you will sail though the second time.



Only down to 8.2 for me.  I did have a couple of really bad weeks after the flu jab, but must try harder.  Still a lot better than the previous 9.4 though.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2011)

rachelha said:


> Only down to 8.2 for me.  I did have a couple of really bad weeks after the flu jab, but must try harder.  Still a lot better than the previous 9.4 though.



That's a good improvement Rachel  Hopefully you can get through to the next test without any bad patches and get down into the 7s


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 9, 2011)

rachell

Don't knock yourself concerning your HbA1c that is a pretty good reduction there well done...

A lot of pumpers with there first couple of HbA1c's find that there is either no or very little improvement in the HbA1c's a feel quite disheartened..  But what they aren't taking on board is that their control is probably a lost stabler than with MDI..  So not getting the hypo's that masked their results..

And as you said you weren't that well after your flu Jab, if this was within the last 6 weeks or so ago this will have a slightly bigger impact that it would have if it happened 3 months ago..  

So pat yourself on the back,


----------



## Monkey (Dec 10, 2011)

rachelha said:


> Only down to 8.2 for me.  I did have a couple of really bad weeks after the flu jab, but must try harder.  Still a lot better than the previous 9.4 though.



That's a massive downward jump tho, so well done. On the right route, definitely.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah dont knock yourself down.

I need good news on second babies, i will never change nathaniels mind about us having a second. 

xxx


----------



## rachelha (Jan 20, 2012)

PhoebeC said:


> Yeah dont knock yourself down.
> 
> I need good news on second babies, i will never change nathaniels mind about us having a second.
> 
> xxx



I had another hba1c yesterday - 8.3.  I am not suprised it has not gone down, there is so much crap going on in my life at the moment, I am finding it hard not to comfort eat, and I my stress levels are through the roof.  My Dad has been diagnosed with stomach cancer and is having an op at the end of January, we are moving house on Feb 10th (but dont have anywhere to go to yet), and I have to have an operation (not serious) on 14th Feb.  

Oh well, hopefully by mid Feb a lot of thinks should be sorted out.  I think baby making is on hold for a while.


----------



## HappyHelen (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear what a rough time you are having at the moment. Really hope things start to improve foe you. Wishing your dad a speedy recovery too. As you say by mid February things should look a lot brighter. Sending you big hugs. H x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2012)

rachelha said:


> I had another hba1c yesterday - 8.3.  I am not suprised it has not gone down, there is so much crap going on in my life at the moment, I am finding it hard not to comfort eat, and I my stress levels are through the roof.  My Dad has been diagnosed with stomach cancer and is having an op at the end of January, we are moving house on Feb 10th (but dont have anywhere to go to yet), and I have to have an operation (not serious) on 14th Feb.
> 
> Oh well, hopefully by mid Feb a lot of thinks should be sorted out.  I think baby making is on hold for a while.



Very sorry to hear about all that is going on Rachel  Wishing you and your father all the best and that things are looking much brighter as Spring beckons


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 25, 2012)

Roll on mid feb/march.

And you have only gone up a tiny bit. 

hope the next few weeks go okay for you all xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 23, 2012)

I was thinking about getting back on the baby train myself, my blood sugars are just awful though! plus I am in my last 6 months of nursing so its a bit insane from other peoples points of view to even consider it... but u know, i only have 2 more years in my 20s  Really dont wanna leave it too late. and also with the bg retinopathy thing..... its all life changing stuff. I think its unfair to not let grace have a sibling and also unfair to me as I really want a bigger family.... I hate this disease soooo bloody much!! xx


----------

